
Ask HN: What should I make? - methochris
I&#x27;m a solo developer with some &quot;full stack&quot; skills but am having hard time finding my unicorn, which is ideally something I can make and run by myself for paying customers, who are preferably small teams&#x2F;businesses.<p>What do you wish existed that you would gladly pay for to relieve some burden?
======
dragonbonheur
Visual Basic to Javascript+PHP converter+WYSIWYG- because there are a lot of
VB enthusiasts still out there and also a lot of free PHP servers out there.

~~~
methochris
this sounds...out of my skill range. thanks tho

------
chrickso2
maid service

